# XML gegen XSD prüfen



## martin0815 (22. Apr 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe sowohl eine XML als auch eine XSD.

Ich brauche nur ein paar Zeilen Code der die XML und die XSD einliest und prüft ob sie gültig ist.

Ggf. wäre eine Möglichkeit ein Beispiel-XML aus dem XSD zu erstellen auch gut. Aber das erste reicht mir.

Kann jemand helfen? Unter Java habe ich noch nix mit XML gemacht.


----------



## Gast2 (22. Apr 2010)

z.B. mit relaxng kannst du das so machen:


```
public boolean isValid(Schema schema, Document doc,
			ErrorHandler errHndl) throws SAXException,
			VerifierConfigurationException {
		Verifier verifier = schema.newVerifier();

		if (errHndl != null) {
			verifier.setErrorHandler(errHndl);
		}

		return verifier.verify(doc.getDocumentElement());
	}
```

Andere XML libs haben da andere Funktionen und Klassen, hängt immer so ein bisschen davon ab mit was du auf deinen XML rumschrubbst


----------



## martin0815 (22. Apr 2010)

Als jemand der mit XML und Java noch nichts gemacht hat, habe ich einige Fragen:

1. Brauche ich dafür eine Library wie JAXP_143.jar?? Die habe ich im Web gefunden!
2. Wie erzeuge ich ein Schema-Objekt welches mit meiner XSD verknüpft ist. Habe gesehen das es eine SchemaFactory gibt. Auch die kann ich nicht so einfach erzeugen.
3. Eine Document-Klasse habe ich dort nicht gefunden. Welche muss ich da nehmen und wie verknüpfe ich ein Document-Objekt mit meiner xml-Datei

Sorry für die (XML-)Anfängerfragen ^^


----------



## Niki (22. Apr 2010)

Ich hab da mal vor Ewigkeiten ein Tutorial zu dem Thema "Java und XML" erstellt:

http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/63930-xml-java-xmlbeans.html


----------

